# CAO Cigars any good?



## rolyat150 (Dec 18, 2007)

I was looking around in the humidor at my local B&M the other day saw a bunch of different cigars made by CAO. Are they any good? I don't have much cash to spend on cigars lately or I woulda tried one. I may go pick out a couple if my paycheck allows it next week. Just wondering.

PS, this is an awesome forum, keeps me occupied all day at work lol

Taylor


----------



## krevo81 (Apr 3, 2008)

I can't say that I've smoked very many, but overall it's a good brand of cigar in my book. They have a couple lines that I didn't care for at all, but the Brazilia Gols are awesome.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

CAOs are good smokes. They are inexpensive and I recommend the CAO Brazilia. Try a few before you purchase a box. :2


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

MeNimbus said:


> CAOs are good smokes. They are inexpensive and I recommend the CAO Brazilia. Try a few before you purchase a box. :2


:tpd:


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

MeNimbus said:


> CAOs are good smokes. They are inexpensive and I recommend the CAO Brazilia. Try a few before you purchase a box. :2


:tpd: Love the GOL! Great flavor, handy size, good price.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

The Italias are excellent, too. I smoke a lot of CAOs.


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

Loved the Brazilia and the Soprano, wasn't as happy with the Armerica or the Black... 
Have an MX2 in my hummi I need to try...


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

CAO seems to be a love/hate relationship with a lot of people here, but that's kind of how it goes for most cigars. I really liked CAO when I started smoking a little over a year ago. Lately I've noticed that my tastes have drifted a little away from CAO, but I still have quite a few of them. I do like them on occasion. For example right now I'm smoking a CAO gold, I thought it paired very well with coffee. Its a great first of the day smoke. Other CAO lines I like are the Brazilia and Maduro. I'd say try out a few and see how they suit your tastes. Taste is subjective, and just because we like them or don't doesn't mean you will or won't. So give a few different lines a try and see what you think :tu


----------



## Benjy (Apr 25, 2007)

I like them, although a lot of people claim they are overpriced/overhyped. Some favorites include the Mx2 line, the Black VR, and the L'Anniversaire Cameroon (although the writeup on the CAO website for this cigar is bizarre - "...lavishly serves up a sweet, spicy, coffee and caramel laden escape that may leave you grunting and moaning for more."???)


----------



## Racer3 (Nov 27, 2006)

So far I liked all the CAOs I tried. I have yet to try the Italias, can't wait to get my hands on one.:dr


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

They are all awesome.. Some better then other, but I have never had a bad CAO! Even the America was good not as good the others you can get at a cheaper price, but all well worth smoking.. Pick one up and you will be hooked!

Shawn


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Only one i've liked is the Brazilia. I've got a Soprano resting and haven't tried it yet. It looks yummy though. Not a fan of the Golds


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Savvy said:


> CAO seems to be a love/hate relationship with a lot of people here, but that's kind of how it goes for most cigars. I really liked CAO when I started smoking a little over a year ago. Lately I've noticed that my tastes have drifted a little away from CAO, but I still have quite a few of them. I do like them on occasion. For example right now I'm smoking a CAO gold, I thought it paired very well with coffee. Its a great first of the day smoke. Other CAO lines I like are the Brazilia and Maduro. I'd say try out a few and see how they suit your tastes. Taste is subjective, and just because we like them or don't doesn't mean you will or won't. So give a few different lines a try and see what you think :tu


:tpd:

I don't care for the line myself. But I also am a Gurkha whore which others hate with a passion. It's all about what's gonna taste good to you. I have learned that for the most part sticks that have the following tastes coffee, chocolate/cocoa/vanilla work for me. Brand makes no difference. If you can pick the flavors you like, try to find sticks of various brands with those profiles, maybe less risk. My :2 for all that's worth on a fine Fri evening!


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm a big fan of Gurkhas too (and Rocky Patel).


----------



## doubled (Jul 23, 2007)

Corona Gigante said:


> :tpd: Love the GOL! Great flavor, handy size, good price.


:tpd: Couldn't of said it better myself.


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

DID YOU SAY CAO :dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Criollo Pato was the only one I've had that I really like...
:2


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

What matters is if they are _good to_ _you. _It matters not what others think. That being said, I am a big fan of the Brazilia Gol!.
:ss


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

I like the Brazillas, smoked a box press yesterday...


----------



## redryno247 (Aug 29, 2007)

I like a couple of C.A.O. in particular the Mx2 and Cx2...very well constructed as well.


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

I have a love-hate relationship with CAO, some are good and some are down right terrible. The Criollo, Brazilla and MX2 are very nice. The Italia and the Gold were a huge disappointment. I will say, the tins are fantastic, all of them age quickly and worth the money, they are some of my favorite short smokes.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

rizzle said:


> What matters is if they are _good to_ _you. _It matters not what others think. That being said, I am a big fan of the Brazilia Gol!.
> :ss












In the FWIW area, I've enjoyed the few I've had. I smoked a CAO L'Annerversaire Cameroon I received in the *gnukfu Contest* and I thoroughly enjoyed it!


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

A big fan of the CX2 and Italia. Price point line that's what I call the CAO line! 

I enjoy other brands of cigars more.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

These are the CAO cigars I like the best:

Italia Novella 
Brazillia Gol & Samba
Criollo Pampa
Sopranos line is good but pricey
L'Anniversaire Maduro Belicoso
Vision Prana another nice smoke but pricey


----------



## giftedone (Nov 27, 2007)

I just tried my first CAO's recently. I liked the American, thought it was as good as some of the more expensive cigars I have bought. Also I had a Soprano's Associate which was good as well, but as everyone said pricey.

Robert


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have yet to try a CAO i didnt like!


----------



## jack7382 (Mar 11, 2008)

I like them. Only have had 2 but i still like them


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

there are some good CAO's. The L'Anniversary Cammy, The Soprano i sfair, and the Vision is pretty good.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

I love the CAO MADURO and MX2. Definitely some tasty maduro's!!


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the MX2. It was one of the first box purchases I made and I'm getting ready to buy another box.


----------



## b128thopen (Dec 5, 2007)

I have tried them all on several occasions and IMHO, most of them are highly over rated...America & Vision and the other; just not very good.
The only ones I will occasionaly still try are the MX2 and the Black


----------

